# Wolf-Eyes M100X



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm looking to purcahse the M100X from Wolf-Eyes as a poor man's




alternative to the Surefire M4. 

http://www.tactical-flashlights-store.com/RATTLESNAKE/M100X-Rattlesnake.html

I'm not too worried about my torch not being waterproof to 10m/33ft or able to withstand the recoil from a .50 cal





Has anyone had any good



or bad



experiences with the M100X? 
Good throw? Nice beamshot? Reckon its 200 lumen rating is a tad optimistic??

Anyone?


----------



## davidefromitaly (Feb 28, 2006)

i have modded mine with a 500-600 lm bulb and li-ion batts but i can say that is a good light for the price and the beam have a really tight spot and a large spill. usually the bulb is out of the focus but is easy to center well


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks David!

Where abouts did you get the 500lumen bulb for the M100X? How long is the run time on primaries and Li-on?
:thanks:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 28, 2006)

Tactical-Flashlights is Wolf Eyes' North American direct Web outlet. Their M100X still uses the original 200-lumen lamp assembly. You can get the new 300-lumen M100X lamp assembly (with or without the M100X) at Pacific Tactical Solutions.


----------



## davidefromitaly (Mar 1, 2006)

there are varius config but the best for me is the WA1274 with a pair of 18650 for 40-50 mins of runtime


----------



## maxilux (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, is it not better to take a SL TL3 Xenon with 211 Lumen and 1hour runtime ?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 1, 2006)

Most CPFers regard the TL-3 lamp as a 175-lumen lamp, despite what Streamlight says


----------



## maxilux (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, what is the right Lumen ? In my opinion 211 Lumen is a little bit to much.
But the TL3 is more compact (for me it is better)
Replacement bulb, good price, good finish (for this price).
One of the best 3 cell Flashlights, i ever had.


----------



## FirstDsent (Mar 30, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *davidfromitaly
> *i have modded mine with a 500-600 lm bulb and li-ion batts but i can say that is a good light for the price and the beam have a really tight spot and a large spill. usually the bulb is out of the focus but is easy to center well





> Originally Posted by *davidfromitaly*
> there are varius config but the best for me is the WA1274 with a pair of 18650 for 40-50 mins of runtime


 David,

I would like to perform this modification on a 100X. I have questions

What modifications are necessary to install the WA1274 in the lamp assembly?

The 2X18650 battery pack makes 6V instead of 12V. Is this adequate to power the WA1274? Is it overdriven at this voltage?

Is it possible to focus the new bulb in the turbohead?

Thank you for any help you can give me.
Bernie


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 31, 2006)

FirstDsent said:


> The 2X18650 battery pack makes 6V instead of 12V.


Actually, the voltage will start at 8.2-8.4V and end at about 7.2V. Or did you mean 6V under load?


----------



## Chronos (Mar 31, 2006)

FirstDsent said:


> David,
> 
> I would like to perform this modification on a 100X. I have questions
> 
> ...



I just bought the M100 Turbo Head for my M90X. I too am interested in possible mods.


----------



## uz2busmc (Mar 31, 2006)

Paul,

Are the wolf eyes heads/LAs campatable with the G&p/digi bodies (12v). I know you have said this in the past ( recently ) but I can't remember and those posts are strewn everywhere. Thanx.... yet again. 

You do realize that - until the compatability spreadsheet is figured out - you ARE the official spread sheet right????


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 31, 2006)

uz2busmc said:


> Paul,
> 
> Are the wolf eyes heads/LAs campatable with the G&p/digi bodies (12v).


No. 



> You do realize that - until the compatability spreadsheet is figured out - you ARE the official spread sheet right????


Yeah, I guess so. But it really puzzles me, for everything I know is out there in these forums! I guess I have the best recall.


----------



## uz2busmc (Mar 31, 2006)

> Yeah, I guess so. But it really puzzles me, for everything I know is out there in these forums! I guess I have the best recall.



Sorry, I'm still processing it all. From the newb stand point - it is all alphanumeric symbols which are like pronouns. Taking me a little time to fill in the blanks, but I'm getting there - thanx again.


----------



## tntsl (Mar 31, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I'm looking to purcahse the M100X from Wolf-Eyes as a poor man's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I should be able to give you my impressions in a few days. I just received a SF M4 this week and today I ordered a M100X from Pacific Tactical for a friend of mine. We'll compare the lights the day the M100X arrives and I'll provide my impressions of how it compares to the SF M4.


----------



## FirstDsent (Mar 31, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Actually, the voltage will start at 8.2-8.4V and end at about 7.2V. Or did you mean 6V under load?


Here's the deal. I don't know jack about rechargeables. I assumed that most L-ions were 3V. 2 would make 6V. If anybody can suggest one or a few sources of simplified information I will educate myself. Most battery vendors don't mention their batteries' voltage anywhere on their sites -not helpful. Otherwise, if anybody feels ambitious, give me a simplified rundown of the most commonly used rechargables.

I think there's a sticky about batteries somewhere on CPF, but I don't remember where.



> Originally Posted by* Paul_in_Maryland*:
> Yeah, I guess so. But it really puzzles me, for everything I know is out there in these forums! I guess I have the best recall.


 Paul,
One has three options. 
1. Spend hours searching this forum (painful)
2. Consult the spreadsheet (unavailable)
3. Consult the expert (you)

Given those choices, it's no wonder you bear the burden of countless redundant questions. BTW, does G&P make a 2 1/2" turbo head, or just the "mini-turbo"?

See what you get?

Thank you,
Bernie


----------



## rikvee (Apr 1, 2006)

for rechargeables John at Lighthound.com has assembled this very illuminating page


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 1, 2006)

All lithium-ion rechargeables that are longer than 123A begin their discharge cycle at 4.1-4.2V. If a cell is protected, it will quit when it reaches 3.4-3.6V. If it's unprotected, it will continue to discharge. If discharged too far, such a cell can explode the next time it's charged... or the time after that. See this thread.

Some R123A cells are 3.0 or 3.2V, but most that claim to be are not. For details, see this thread.



> I think there's a sticky about batteries somewhere on CPF, but I don't remember where.


I think the best place is Jon Sidney's Pila thread, begun two or three years ago. It's designed as a primer and an "everything you've wanted to know about Pila-type cells." But I couldn't find it just now when I searched the titles for "Pila".



> BTW, does G&P make a 2 1/2" turbo head, or just the "mini-turbo"?


Just the miniturbo.



> See what you get?


I don't mind answering a question that appears in a CPF forum. But some CPFers, believing that their problem won't interest anyone else, write to me offline. Trust me, folks, when I say that if you're uncertain, others are, too, and many more will be interested in your question when they discover CPF in the months and years to come.

So post your questions about "which should I buy" "will this work" and "will this fit" in these forums; if you want to make sure it's seen by me or another devotee of Wolf Eyes, G&P, or lithium-ion cells, PM us to let us know know the thread.


----------



## zehnmm (Apr 1, 2006)

I just received my WE 100x yesterday. To repeat what others have said here, Mike at Pacific Tactical Solutions is great to work with. I think he is really a class act.

I ordered the M100X rechargeable package with 2x 168a batteries, charger, and the light. The light comes with a 200 lumen 9V bulb to use with the rechargeables. Additionally, I also ordered the 12V 300 lumen bulb.

My first impressions, after spending about 45 min. with it:
1. Order arrived promptly. Expertly packed. The light came in a very nice gift box. The two 168A batteries were already in the body and the light worked right out of the box. The charger was in a nice gift box, too.
2. With my setup, I can run the 9V with the 2x168a's. With the 12V lamp, I can run either 4x123's or, to my delight, the 2x168a's. 
3. The light is very well built. I am pleased with this aspect.
4. As far as brightness, etc., I am still playing with it, but appears to my eye to be at least 25% brighter than my TL-3. Have yet to try the lights outside in the dark and plan to do so tonight and check out the throw. So far, cannot tell much difference between the 12V 300 lumen bulb on 4x123's vs. 2x 168a's.
5. The 168a's are rated at 2000 mAh (compared to Pila 2200 and 18650's.)

All in all, I am thrilled so far.

Plan to take some pics of the light, and beamshots soon.

Regards.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't wait for the pics and beamshots. I bought the turbo head yesterday from Mike and can't wait to receive and install it.

Man, a coule of months ago I knew little about lights. Now I'm playing with a great Wolf Eyes, I'm modding a couple of Maglites, and am chomping on the bit for a nice, portable HID. Grrr What have you done to me??? :huh:

Can I blame this on Paul?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 1, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Can I blame this on Paul?


Sorry, Chronos: Blaming everything on me is my wife's job. :laughing::lolsign:


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2006)

I received the M100 Turbo Head tonight (Mike, that is FAST shipping!) and decided to try it out. Of course it is a rainy, cold night, but that helped me see the beams more easily.

I had to switch between the standard M90X head and the turbo head to make sure I was seeing what I thought I was seeing... the turbo head has a larger spillbeam and a hotter, more narrow throw too. Perplexing. I don't know that I'll go back to the standard head anytime soon. This thing now throws and throws and throws. I'll have to take it to one of our local parks nearby (Hadley's Park) to see if I can gauge the distance of the throw. I can say the hot circle of light didn't increase in size as the distance doubled from 40' to 100' or so. Tight beam, to be certain. It seems less of a "wall of light" than it is a great spill beam with amazing throw. The reflector is a combination of orange peel towards the center, then smooth from the midline to the edge. From the side the center beam was about 2/3 of the total lens, shooting in a straight line. 

I'll have to see if I can get some time this weekend to take a few pictures and beamshots. 
I love it!:rock:


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 3, 2006)

I would appreciate if you post a comparison pic to a TL-3 or a SF turbohead at known distances, like 50' 75' or 100' also interested in the color temperature, The TL-3 on Li-ions has a very white beam, I been on the fence on getting this one but need that little extra push, and a comparison between a TL-3 and the Wolf Eyes turbo might do the trick.

Thanks for your review and hope to see some pics soon.

Sincerely:
AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 4, 2006)

Davidefromitaly, Can you post some more detailed pictures of the mod you did for your light? I am interested in doing something like that.

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## lexina (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,

Could anyone who owns the M100X advice if it is possible to just replace the bulb with a bi-pin bulb such as the 1111 or 1274 or would it involve major modification? It would be great to have a smaller platform to run a 2X18650 hotwire using commonly available bi-pin bulbs than a Mag2C.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 4, 2006)

Lexina,
You should look at FiveMega's 2x168A Stinger mod, which uses a Carley 1499 bipin for 350 [torch?] lumens. It won't work (reliably) with the original AW cells, but the new AWs should work.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> I would appreciate if you post a comparison pic to a TL-3 or a SF turbohead at known distances, like 50' 75' or 100' also interested in the color temperature, The TL-3 on Li-ions has a very white beam, I been on the fence on getting this one but need that little extra push, and a comparison between a TL-3 and the Wolf Eyes turbo might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks for your review and hope to see some pics soon.
> 
> ...


This weekend I'll try to get a few shots in action. If your request was to me, I don't own a TL-3 or SF turbohead so I can't do side-by-side shots. 

FWIW the beam was very white. I was surprised at the color/temperature. It looked somewhat yellow in comparison to the LEDBeam's pure white beam, but without the side-by-side the W/E was white. When I illuminated my dog in the back yard (yellow lab) at a distance of 40' or so the bright glare off of her coat was an intense white.


----------



## zehnmm (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Wolf-Eyes M100X Some opinions with photos*

Recently I took my new Rattlesnake M100 out and took photos with comparisons to some of my other lights. 

As I state in the text, I am new to taking pictures of beamshots, so I ask you to bear with me as I learn more about this. Not perfect, but......

The text and photos are in the following link:

http://www.scarboroughhousebandb.com/light/index.htm

Hope you enjoy,

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2006)

Great writeup zehnmm! I think my initial observations support your findings. Great collection of lights there too. I haven't yet tried to back-off the turbo head a few turns yet. When I get back in town later this week I'll have to check out that "focus" capability. 

Last night when my wife saw my new "purchase" she shook her head and laughed. "Boys and their toys" she said.  Hey- my vices won't get me into legal trouble!!!


----------



## davidefromitaly (Apr 4, 2006)

this is the bi-pin socket. i have circled in red the 2 steel pipes that i have soldered to the + and - contact. internally the socket i have filled with epoxy glue for a better heat dissipation. now it can accept near all kind of bi-pin bulb.

btw i'm agree that the spill is too large... for a light designed for throw very far the spill can trouble the night adaption of the eyes...


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you for the comparison zehnmm, I appreciate the effort you made into it. Good work!

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the Pic Davidfromitaly, It's easier for me when I see the pic. 

AlexGT


----------



## lexina (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Lexina,
> You should look at FiveMega's 2x168A Stinger mod, which uses a Carley 1499 bipin for 350 [torch?] lumens. It won't work (reliably) with the original AW cells, but the new AWs should work.


 
Thanks for the suggestion, Paul. I think the mod would be great for someone who already owns a Stinger but since they are based on sub-C cells, they prob wouldn't offer much of a size advantage over my Mag2Cs. If I were getting a new light, I would prefer one that was made for 2 X 18650s and ideally, would accept commonly available bi-pin bulbs. Perhaps TranquillityBase will come up with a 2X18650 tube that will accept a Mag bezel!


----------



## Chronos (Apr 7, 2006)

Let me start by stating I'm still a newbie at this lighting thing. I used to be impressed by the lighting of a 4D mag...

WOW. Late last night a buddy and I went on a series of more technical night-time geocaches. At the mid-way point we reached a flood plain and a creek that needed to be crossed. My buddy had brought along his LEDBeam with a fresh set of C-cells, I brought my Lux1 modded 3D mag with fresh cells, and the m90X with the turbo head.

We were wowed by the nice throw, color, and decent spill of the two LED lights. The output combined with the long runtime is great for our night time treks into the wilderness.

At the floodplain I decided to try out the M90X- turbo head combo. Holy S**t! It is hard for me to estimate distances accurately, but I was able to make out details at least 50, maybe 75 yards away. It was as if there was a sudden burst of sunlight. Neither of us had ever seen anything like it! The color is much yellower than the LED lights but the overall output plus the throw is stunning. Both LED beams melted away in the W/E light wash. The center beam just throws and throws. My buddy was totally amazed too, almost speechless. I think I may have another Wolf Eyes customer.

Now to get a PILA 550 lamp (if it really is a 500+ lumen lamp)... heheheheheheheheheh.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 8, 2006)

Chronos said:


> The center beam just throws and throws.


Many of us are realizing that the most useful all-purpose beam provides a slim, piercing center beam surrounded by a generous flood or corona. My first experience with such a beam was the LEDWave Z-3. Just 120 lumens, but the center could reach out like a TL-3.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 8, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Many of us are realizing that the most useful all-purpose beam provides a slim, piercing center beam surrounded by a generous flood or corona. My first experience with such a beam was the LEDWave Z-3. Just 120 lumens, but the center could reach out like a TL-3.


 
Then I have found a personal nirvana! Nice, bright and useful flood with a piercing center beam. I threw on the standard M90X head last night and the difference is so clear. Much more flood, less throw. The turbo head/M100X seems to be a great balance of flood and throw.


----------



## nightwalker (Apr 8, 2006)

Will a Pila 550 lamp fit a M100X turbo?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 8, 2006)

Man.... with all this talk about how amazing the performance is for the $$$, I've got to get myself one of these!!!! :lolsign:


----------



## Chronos (Apr 9, 2006)

nightwalker said:


> Will a Pila 550 lamp fit a M100X turbo?



It appears so: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/113186

I saw this lamp on a website for $40. I may need to pick one up after I read the pending review.

Now if Mike at P-T-S can get that battery tube extender, I may be able to drive my light with 3 rechargeables rather than primaries. 

I think someone needs to do an M4 vs. M100X comparo soon.

In my mini-review above I was not able to shoot a beam any further than the 50-75 yards due to trees. Tonight if the weather holds I'm going to try to find some space at the beach so I can determine if there is usable light at 100 or so yards. From what I saw on the floodplain I am sure 100 yards will not be a stretch.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 9, 2006)

You might want to read the fine print. (It's from the website.):


> HEAT WARNING: Xenon 12V / 550 lumens lamp produces excessive heat and should not be operated continuously for over 5 minutes because of overheating of CR123A lithium batteries. Danger of explosion and skin burns!



5 minutes is a bit short for anything but perhaps some tactical apps.

-LT


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 9, 2006)

Lunal_Tic said:


> 5 minutes is a bit short for anything but perhaps some tactical apps.


90 percent of the time, I use all my lights for less than 2 minutes--crossing a street, taking out the garbage, poking around behind my computer, and what-not. The only times I need to run a light longer than 5 minutes is (1) when the electricity goes out; and (2) if I'm directing traffic (as a private citizen) where a vehicle has hit a deer, stalled, or collided with another vehicle.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 9, 2006)

Chronos said:


> The turbo head/M100X seems to be a great balance of flood and throw.


This Wolf Eyes 9AX beam shot shows the sort of balance that I find so useful.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 9, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> 90 percent of the time, I use all my lights for less than 2 minutes--crossing a street, taking out the garbage, poking around behind my computer, and what-not. The only times I need to run a light longer than 5 minutes is (1) when the electricity goes out; and (2) if I'm directing traffic (as a private citizen) where a vehicle has hit a deer, stalled, or collided with another vehicle.



None of these applications would be particularly suitable for this light. Too bright for your first applications and too short a runtime for your second group.

Like I said, a limited application light IMO. Even the USL runs long enough to roast a marshmallow. 

-LT


----------



## madecov (Apr 10, 2006)

5 minutes is actually a pretty long time.
I've used the lamp for several situations and it does preform. 
Tomorrow night I will begin to write review of the new GL4


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2006)

Tonight my buddies and I were night caching again. The last cache had us standing in a large, long clearing under high-tension powerlines. Even though there was quite a bit of background light from nearby streetlights, and though the batteries in my Wolf Eyes had at least 30 minutes of runtime on them, I was able to illuminate a tower that was easily 300 feet away. The tower stood out so clearly! I was even able to illuminate a dark log power pole that stood a good distance (hard to estimate in the dark, but maybe 75' from the power pole) away too. We were totally astonished. None of us had ever seen anything like it. How can such a small little flashlight illuminate at such distances? Amazing. My friends call it the flame thrower. Pretty descriptive.

Please note the beam's corona was helpful too as we stumbled down a hill and crossed a creek. It clearly illuminated our path. I'd guess the corona was at least 6' in diameter when I held the M90X with the M100 turbo head at shoulder level, aimed at a spot about 4' in front of me. 

I think what amazes me the most is the incan's ability to so clearly illuminate different objects. My LED lights toss a nice, white circle at an object. However, if I'm aiming at a tree, the LED beam doens't appear to penetrate through the tree's canopy. The W/E though clearly penetrates and shows such amazing detail, even at trees 100' or greater away.

Sorry for the ramble. I'm like a kid in a candy store. Great throw, nice corona/spill beam, small size. Yep, I like it.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 21, 2006)

It would be great if Wolf Eyes came out with a 13V lamp for the M100X to complement their forthcoming 3x150A 1/2-cell adapter. I predict that for a few months, at least, the 13V, 3x150A M90 will become CPF's hottest-selling incan--certainly the hottest-selling non-EDC incan. I think of it as the poor man's rechargeable M6.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2006)

You are preaching to the converted, Paul! I am so with you on this topic. I'd LOVE the 13v bulb for the M100 head so I could use the 3x150a cells. I'd be in heaven. However, I'll have quite the modular light once the 13v bulb for the M90 head is released and the 3x150 extender is released:

1. M90x on primaries
2. M90x with the 3x150a adapter and 13v bulb on rechargeables (probably the most-used config for me at that point)
3. M90x body with the M100 head on primaries
4. LED tailcap with all configs
Praying for the 13v M100 bulb...


----------



## jclarksnakes (Apr 22, 2006)

I have run the M90 with two unprotected 18500s and one LIR 123. It worked fine but did get a little hot in a runtime test. I ran water over the light every 15 minutes to keep it from getting too hot and got over an hour of very bright light. I believe the M90 12 volt lamp will be fine with three 18500s and can be used for 10 or 15 minutes at a time without getting too hot. Good runtime will probably be around 75 minutes. I will buy the half cell extender as soon as it is available. I now have three different Wolf Eyes lights and a fourth one on the way. These lights AND the Microfires that Mike sells are great. I am trying to decide which Wolf or Microfire HID to put on my wishlist.
jc


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 25, 2006)

tntsl:

So how does the M100X compare to a SF M4??:touche: 





tntsl said:


> I should be able to give you my impressions in a few days. I just received a SF M4 this week and today I ordered a M100X from Pacific Tactical for a friend of mine. We'll compare the lights the day the M100X arrives and I'll provide my impressions of how it compares to the SF M4.


----------

